# A different kind of predator



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Watch out AZ guys, the rattle tails are out in full force! Went out today to get me a song dog but couldn't get any to commit to the call. This guy wasn't too fond of me...little did he know that I felt the same about him! 














Saw a bunch of deer and got in some quality off roading though!






































A nice & relaxing day besides the rattler of course.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool pics, thanks.....10-4 on the rattler!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sounds like a good day for sure

that sucker shed his skin 13 times,looks like he was fairly lengthy too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You did the right thing in my opinion, I see rattlers I whack em


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You did the right thing in my opinion, I see rattlers I whack em


do you whack them,or off them?

or whack them.......,errrrr i wont go there lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some fresh meat and great pic's..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I whack them in the mob sense of the word, sorry all this time in Vegas is rubbing off on me.

That's a nice trail. Looks like someone has done a little rehab.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

don thats good to know. i was gonna start worry if it wasnt in the "MOB" sense of the word


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a nice day out Mark and I like your license plate !!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Best snake there is.....a dead one!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well if all the snakes were killed off

then this world would be over run with rats and rodents

then think how many more politicians there would be :teeth:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Sounds like a nice day out Mark and I like your license plate !!


Thanks Ed!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Best snake there is.....a dead one!


*Beautiful Pic's-----Snakes Glad their out west. I'll keep the SNOW---LOL*


----------

